
Don’t build a roadmap for a SaaS product, build a valuemap instead - raxevsky
https://medium.com/payhawk/dont-build-a-roadmap-for-a-saas-product-build-a-valuemap-instead-5cb24b4dd58c
======
boyko-karadzhov
Great insights!

------
rezultant
Well done!

~~~
raxevsky
Thank you! Let me know if you a valuemap works for your product too.

